# NYC Jan 17, 2004 Winter Challenge Stickfighting Event



## Guro_Jeff (Dec 10, 2003)

Hi! Greetings to all... the Fighthouse in Manhattan and Positive Impact Martial Arts...
presents... the 2004 Winter Challenge Stickfighting Event!

This will be a tournament using a stick as an edged weapon. Eliminations will be done with a 3 point scoring system. Arm and Leg shots are 1 point. Head and Body shots are 2 points. Fighting will stop after each successful hit, and points will be scored.

Fighters will be using the actionflex sticks, and headgear, gloves and mouthpieces will be required.

The event will take place on January 17th... in Manhattan... elminations will begin at 11:00 am.

The tournament will take place at:

The Fighthouse
122 West 27th Street
2nd floor
NYC, NY 10001

Entry fee is $35 but, pre-registrants will only pay $25.

Please let me know if you would like any information about participating.

If anyone cares to assist during the event, with timekeeping, scorekeeping, judging etc.., please let me know!!

Those schools who attend with 5 or more participants may be invited to perform a demonstration for the audience during the tourny. 

This will be run in a positive way, with the intent of mutual sharing, growth and experience.

I hope to see some of you there!

If anyone cares to receive an invite packet with flyer, rules, etc.., please let me know asap!!

Thank you. Guro Jeff


----------

